

Why Apple doesn't just sue Google and get it over with - olivercameron
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57493056-37/why-apple-doesnt-just-sue-google-and-get-it-over-with/

======
thatusertwo
Why don't they just focus on making the best product and stop arguing about
who stole from whom?

